# Solicitors



## Paul (30 Mar 2004)

Shouldn't there be ethics here in Ireland which prohibits solicitors from tarnishing their profession through inappropriate large scale advertising?

Whilst this may be excellent revenue for the Golden Pages at probably €40k a page, they are practically invitations to claim.


----------



## MOB (30 Mar 2004)

*solicitors advertising*

Although there is little to be got from saying "I told you so" the facts are:

1.  Advertising was foisted on an unwilling legal profession by the government of the day back sometime in the late 1980s.

2.  The Law Society predicted that the "golden Pages" type advertising would proliferate.  It did.

3.  Last year, the Law Society was able to steer through new advertising regulations which should see a reduction in the scale and focus of advertisement from law firms.  For years the Society wanted to do this, but the "deregulation is always a good thing" brigade appeared to be an insurmountable obstacle.

Ah, what the heck......told you so.


----------



## Paul (1 Apr 2004)

Appreciate your reply thanks


----------



## P (1 Apr 2004)

*solicitor*

Nobody is forcing the solicitors to advertise their full page adds in the golden pages etc.     The solicitors are taking money out of your pocket and mine ( through excessive insurance premiums ) in order to  pay for their lavish adds and lifestyles.    God be with the days when there were noble professions.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (1 Apr 2004)

*Re: solicitor*



> The solicitors are taking money out of your pocket and mine ( through excessive insurance premiums ) in order to pay for their lavish adds and lifestyles.



A few things spring to mind:

Shop around.
Get recommendations.
Caveat emptor.


----------



## Pat (1 Apr 2004)

*Re: solicitor (s)*

Shop around???

I think P's comment is reasonable and I'd concur that a one even two page advert in the Golden Pages = "The solicitors are taking money out of your pocket and mine...to pay for their lavish adds and lifestyles"


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (1 Apr 2004)

*Re: solicitor (s)*



> Shop around???
> 
> I think P's comment is reasonable and I'd concur that a one even two page advert in the Golden Pages = "The solicitors are taking money out of your pocket and mine...to pay for their lavish adds and lifestyles"



Are you (both) really serious!? And how does the above represent any sort of rebuttal (if that's what was intended) to my advice on choosing a suitable solicitor? :\


----------



## sol (2 Apr 2004)

*insurance premiums*

Actually its the insurance companies who are putting their hands into your pockets.....


----------



## CM (2 Apr 2004)

*..*

Isn't it odd though that none of them advertise on a fee basis though ? Solicitors in this country are a disgusting rip-off.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (2 Apr 2004)

*Re: ..*

They're not allowed to as far as I know.


----------



## MOB (2 Apr 2004)

"Isn't it odd though that none of them advertise on a fee basis though ?"

I presume you mean that none of the handful of solicitors (out of a profession of over 6,000) who advertise for compensation claim work.   As is quite obvious from even a quick perusal of this site (or the Buy and Sell, or many of the property supplements) solicitors can and do advertise their prices where they think it a good idea.


----------



## Fagan (2 Apr 2004)

Ah yes, but the lad who purchases his insurance policy is obviously protected by much tighter regulatory requirements than the Golden pages boys.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (2 Apr 2004)

> As is quite obvious from even a quick perusal of this site (or the Buy and Sell, or many of the property supplements) solicitors can and do advertise their prices where they think it a good idea.



Is that true? I thought that the ASAI or the Law Society or some other body had rules that precluded solicitors from advertising based on prices?


----------



## MOB (2 Apr 2004)

*solicitors advertising*

Extract from the current solicitors advertising regulations stating that an advertisement may contain:

 "(iv)       (subject to any regulations made pursuant to section 71(6) (as inserted by section 4 of the Act of 2002) of the Act of 1954) particulars of any charge or fee payable to the solicitor for the provision of any specified legal service;"


The Homebuy/Homesell, EZhome advertisements and other similar operations all involve advertising by solicitors, all of which is perfectly legal.  There are clearly many people for whom price is the main determinant in choosing a solicitor.  So be it


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (2 Apr 2004)

*Re: solicitors advertising*

OK MOB - thanks for that clarification. Maybe I was thinking of doctors... :\


----------



## littlegubby (9 Apr 2004)

*Re: solicitors advertising*

Dont talk to me about solicitors...
ARE there any decent one.. honest, upright, honourable..
NO NO NO.. a thousand times NO


----------



## rainyday (9 Apr 2004)

*Re: solicitors advertising*



> ARE there any decent one.. honest, upright, honourable..
> NO NO NO.. a thousand times NO quote]
> So you've had dealings with EVERY solicitor in the country then


----------

